# My Poor Fishies...



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

My two males died recently, and they will be missed. My red veil tail Crimson, and my blue veil tail Luna. Ill miss you guys!


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Ooo...so sorry. :<


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I AM SOOO SORRY! Atleast you rescued them from those cups and gave them a happy, healthy, and long life


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

sorry for your betta loss...  but at least you saved them from a evil store...


----------

